# Meos TV's ?



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

Good morning, does anyone know anything about MEOS TVs there are some advertised 13" for £178 just wondered how good.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We have had one for almost 2 years now. Excellant bit of kit! 
The battery pack makes it ideal when not on hook up. 
Have found that you can also view the picture from pretty much any angle.

We have previously tried all type from 10" up to 15", but found Meos to be the best for us. 

Tried it last weekend with a directional areial, as the site was digital reception only, but found that picture quality was not much better than with our omnidirectional status areial. 
That is to say that we generally find the picture quality pretty good anyway, without the need to mess around with a directional type aerial. :lol:


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

*meos*

Thanks for that, do you know if they have a built in volage protector, and does yours have a D C lead.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Meos*



Hymer1942 said:


> Good morning, does anyone know anything about MEOS TVs there are some advertised 13" for £178 just wondered how good.


I bought the MEOS 15.4" with built in dvd from wedigital. It's very good. Comes with 12volt and mains.

www.wedodigital.co.uk

Cheers
Alan


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have the 15.4 @£229 but the viewing angles are not very good. I also have a Technika 15.4, from [email protected] £130 - a superb picture


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

We have the 15.4inch MEOS, if i remember correctly in the specs it states 11-14.4 volt operation, so we do not use a 12v regulator.Some of the Tesco 12v/mains do not have a regulator.It could be said that viewing angle is not the best but we dont find it a problem.

David


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

We've had one for a year now and it's been very good.


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Likewise, we have a Meos 15.4 combi Model No MEO-DVDM154B. Not impressed with the viewing angles though. But the picture is very good on analoge and even better in digital. 

Just looked at the handbook and it says "Power Consumption 12-24V DC/100 -240V AC 50Hz" if that means anything to you all. We've certainly used it with no regulator and I seem to remember that WeDoDigital web site said that there is one built in.

One other thing, because we stand ours on a flat surface we find it difficult to obtain a good viewing angle from where we sit because of the nature of the stand (it folds out from the back of the set and make adjustment vertically difficult without the set toppling forward). I suspect that those who use a slid out bracket with one of those plate 'thingy things' that screw on the back of the set would find it easier to obtain a good angle.

Hope this helps

bill


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

I've got the 13.3" one.

Mainly superb. Screen great; UI great (e.g. top brand quality - not chin-glish); sound fine; DVD great.

Only down side is DIVX player is fussy. It plays internet downloads okay but for personal conversions it struggles - though that may be me not getting right codec in teh first place. Plays from USB drive or USB HDD okay. Other thing is remote is big ish

12v adapter fine and it doesn't appear voltage fussy

I'd say 9/10 and I'd buy another. Seen nothing better.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have one viewing angle is ok for 3 of us but the 4th struggles. Had trouble tuning it in at weekend its a right performance am sure it must be easier but not fathomed it yet. Had it a year but hardly use it as we not TV users away. Used it in France for DVD's a couple of times only. 

We have just bought an Alba due to being a bit bigger and can't find the remote so have had to order another - we did miss it at weekend and thought we may have been in a poor digital reception area but others around us seemed to manage. 

Someone has lent us a satellite freeview dish and you might as well talk in Russian to me as to how to work that one.

Might have to get my dad on the job!

Greenie not technical at all! :lol:


----------

